# Norwegian: Sett dette på din status i 1 time



## Ben Jamin

"Sett dette på din status i 1 time om du kjenner noen som har eller har hatt kreft"

Jeg trodde at jeg forsto det meste på norsk, men har klarer jeg ikke å tolke uttrykket "*Sett dette på din status i 1 time om ...*". 
Sett om? Sett på din status? Hva betyr det?


----------



## Tjahzi

My guess would be "put/set this as your status for an hour (if you know anyone that has or has had cancer)".

In *Swedish*, the same line would go: "Sätt detta som din status om du känner någon som har eller har haft cancer."


----------



## Arrius

By* put/set this as your status for an hour*, I take it that *Tjahze *means "*Just for an hour, imagine yourself in the same situation  etc". *


----------



## oskhen

Tjahzi har rett. Det dreier seg vel om facebook. Altså: Skriv det på det feltet hvor det, hvis du har facebook på engelsk, står "What's on your mind?".

Antar jeg


----------



## Tjahzi

Arrius said:


> By* put/set this as your status for an hour*, I take it that *Tjahze *means "*Just for an hour, imagine yourself in the same situation etc". *


 
Ehm, I meant to say that the original, Norwegian, line is a request to people to use that very same line (or possibly another message that the topic starter left out or missed) as their (facebook) status for an hour.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tjahzi said:


> Ehm, I meant to say that the original, Norwegian, line is a request to people to use that very same line (or possibly another message that the topic starter left out or missed) as their (facebook) status for an hour.


 
Well, that means that this is the esoteric language of Facebook users. I use facebook only once a month or so, so that's why this eluded me. Not knowing the origin one would classify the text as bad Norwegian.


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> Ehm, I meant to say that the original, Norwegian, line is a request to people to use that very same line (or possibly another message that the topic starter left out or missed) as their (facebook) status for an hour.


Here's the link to a thread with the complete message that was posted by one of my Norwegian Facebook friends:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1886308

This was the first time I received this type of Facebook request and I interpreted the message to mean that I should change my Facebook status for at least one hour.  By chance, I  had received this message a day after I found out that the brother of a friend of mine had been diagnosed with cancer.     I personally felt like an hour wasn't nearly long enough to make much of an impact so I ended up leaving the message as my Facebook status for over a day.


----------



## cevita

> Sett dette på din status i 1 time om du kjenner noen som har eller har hatt kreft



This sentence is grammatically incorrect isn't it?
It should be "sett dette på din status i 1 time hvis du kjenner noen som har eller har hatt kreft".


----------



## Cerb

You're right. "Hvis" and "om" are often used interchangeably, but it's not correct to use "om" in the meaning of "hvis". As "if" covers both, I'm guessing this one will be a headache to a native English speaking person. The dictionary has a very detailed list of the correct usage (ignore the first meaning which explains "om" used as a preposition):
http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...E5lsordboka&ordbok=bokmaal&alfabet=n&renset=j
I'll try to get around to a make write-up of it later. 

I'd also prefer "Sett dette på *som* din status.. " here. In other words: "as your status" instead of "on your status".


----------



## Havfruen

Could the original sentence be modified such that *om* could be used? For example, if the second part were more hypothetical. To express, "Set this as your status for an hour if anyone you know ever gets cancer (in future)", may we use for * om *for* if*? Could we also use *hvis* here?

Mit forsøk:
"Sett dette som din status i en time, *om* noen du kjenner får kreft".

@Cerb
In which of the ordbok examples could we replace *om* with *hvis* and still have a grammatically correct sentence?  I'm thinking maybe only here: "2 vilkårssetning: _bli med, om du har lyst_" or here: "*4* innrømmelsessetning: _minnet lever om mannen dør_"


----------



## Cerb

I have to admit I'm a bit stuck here. Simply replacing "hvis" for "om" will sound wrong to native ears in most cases. I'm having some problems working out the exact conditions for using "om" and "hvis" however. I'm also looking into how your example and the original text differs in relation to the second "rule" (vilkårssetninger). I have some theories, but I have to dig a bit more. Any help appreciated here 

In other words, 2 is giving me a headache at the moment, but 4 is easier. It's about constructions that translate to "even if" or "albeit" ("om enn"). "Hvis" can't be used here without rewriting and altering the meaning of the sentences slightly.

As a sidenote, "hvis" can also be a dated possessive form meaning "whose", but you rarely see that these days.


----------

